# Lapeer side by side shoot March 31



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

I'd like to invite everyone to our first SxS shoot on March 31 at the Lapeer County Sportsmans Club. This is more or less a fun shoot, no one is very serious. Some of the guys will be shooting ' smoke ' and making some noise. We're having 50 bird sporting clays and a steak dinner for $30 pre registered. All our clays are in the woods, so shots are under 30 yards. We'll also have skeet, trap, 5-stand, and a 30 bird incoming flurry to shoot. There are extra guns if you don't have a SxS, some will be for sale. You can email me for a registration form at " [email protected]" . Hope the weather is good and I see you there. Paul


----------

